# Reusable canning lids?



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried the different flavors of reusable canning lids out there? Here are some examples:









Harvest Guard Reusable Canning Lids - 50 Wide Lids and Gaskets


Harvest Guard Reusable Wide Mouth Canning Lids and Rubber Gaskets packed in bulk. Reusable, Food Grade, BPA Free Canning Lids- Made in the USA




canninglids.com













Canning Jar Lids - Reusable - Regular (24)


Once you discover these indefinitely reusable regular-sized plastic canning lids, you may never go back to the old single-use metal lids. BPA and lead-free. Includes two 12-packs (giving you a total of 24 lids!) Indefinitely reusable Use with pressure canners, water bath or...



www.lehmans.com





With the pandemic, there now seems to be a canning lid shortage of the standard metal type that you get from Ball. I never loved the 1-time use nature of those lids, but I never had one fail to seal. These reusable style seem to be more available, but they aren't worth it if they don't seal.

Fortunately, our garden was pretty pathetic this year so I doubt we're canning anything. But I'm thinking in the future that I need a bigger stockpile of different options.

Thanks!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I have always had to use the two piece lids . Then someone gave me a few solid metal lids. They didn't seal. I am going to look into information on how to acquire the reusable lids in Canada. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I started using the Tattler lids recently. I've used close to 3 dozen and haven't had a single lid fail to seal yet. Just make extra sure you follow the directions and that extra headspace using the plastic lids is IMPORTANT!
I am finding that I prefer the metal lids for pickles. An inch or little more of headspace in a jar means part of my pickles aren't covered in brine when I store the jars and that makes me really nervous


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never used them. How many times can they be used?


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

My Sweetie has used Tattler brand reusable lids for a long time now with great success.. 
They do require a different tighten before and after processing procedure than metal lids.. A learning curve seems what people need to learn rather than how to use metal lids.. We have a no worse failure rate with reusable lids than any other kind or brand of lid.. 

It seems the most trouble we hear people say about failures is when they try to mix reusable and metal lids in the same canner batch and I'm going to say they are NOT using the proper technique required for each type lid.. 

On a whole, our experience is reusable lids are quite successful IF you have the discipline to follow the procedure..


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have never used them. How many times can they be used?


Indefinitely is what the company says. The rubber seal rings supposedly last something like 10 years. I like them but I haven't had them long enough to see if they withstand the test of time. Obviously, I'd be pretty unhappy if a bunch of my lids unseal later down the line in storage.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> My Sweetie has used Tattler brand reusable lids for a long time now with great success..
> They do require a different tighten before and after processing procedure than metal lids.. A learning curve seems what people need to learn rather than how to use metal lids.. We have a no worse failure rate with reusable lids than any other kind or brand of lid..
> 
> It seems the most trouble we hear people say about failures is when they try to mix reusable and metal lids in the same canner batch and I'm going to say they are NOT using the proper technique required for each type lid..
> ...


So almost every batch I make, I mix metal and plastic lids. Because at the going price, I am not about to give away any jars of food with plastic lids on them. All I do different is leave more headspace in the jars for Tattler lids, and tighten lids only finger tight, then crank the lids down when they come out of the canner. I haven't had a problem yet, but I am capable of following instructions and that might be the issue people have with the tattler lids


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I am capable of following instructions and that might be the issue people have with the tattler lids 

+++
Bingo..... Follow the instructions for Tattler lids... Use the instructions for metal lids... Again.. It is a good idea while learning to use reusable to do half you product in metal lids and half in reusable.. That way as you are learning to use reusable, you lower the chances of having failures.... IF AND ONLY IF... You follow the correct directions for the lid IN YOUR HAND AT THE MOMENT.... 
My 5 cents of opinion..


----------



## UmShy (Feb 4, 2019)

I have Tattler and Harvest Guard both. I have used the Harvest Guard for vegetables but do not can vegetables much. I can mostly meat and I wanted to see how the lids did with vegetables before I trusted them with meats. It has been 6 months and they are still tight and sealed. I have not used the Tattlers yet because they are wide-mouths and I have very few jars with that opening. 
Be sure to read the instructions for the lids because they are different for both brands and lots different from metal lids.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

UmShy said:


> I have Tattler and Harvest Guard both. I have used the Harvest Guard for vegetables but do not can vegetables much. I can mostly meat and I wanted to see how the lids did with vegetables before I trusted them with meats. It has been 6 months and they are still tight and sealed. I have not used the Tattlers yet because they are wide-mouths and I have very few jars with that opening.
> Be sure to read the instructions for the lids because they are different for both brands and lots different from metal lids.


Wow, good to know. How do the harvest guard lids differ from the tattler lids as far as the procedure goes?


----------



## UmShy (Feb 4, 2019)

Harvest Guard says: "Be careful not to tighten the metal band as tight as with traditional metal lids as this will create a seal and not allow pressure to vent properly during processing." 
Tattler says: "Do not overtighten."
After removing from the canner Harvest Guard says: "Place a dry towel over jars during cooling." After the jars reach room temperature: "Remove the metal band and lift gently on the lid to ensure a proper seal." Lids will come off if there is not a proper seal.
Tattler says "Tighten metal band firmly immediately upon removal from canner." After cooling remove the metal band and check the seal.
There is not a lot of difference except tightening the band on Tattler but safety requires me to double-check I am doing it right.  After 30 years of canning, I still read the directions.
I will be buying hamburger meat and canning it in my few wide mouth jars and will put the Tattler lids on those probably later next month during the break between semesters. I will post how I did it and how it turned out.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Awesome! I have both regular mouth and wide mouth Tattler lids, pretty happy with them except for the increased headspace requirement. I've looked at the harvest guard brand before as well


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Again, my Sweetie is a long time experienced Tattler user.. I got her a quantity of Harvest Guard lids and rings (red) so she could see how they work and compare... 

She reports they work as well as the Tattler.. 
GGG
Not going to give away jars with reusable lids.. 
+++
Of course not.... We do routinely give away product with reusable lids, but only to family who know the, chiseled in stone, rule is we get the jar, lid, gasket and all back.. We sometimes it takes a year or more, but we do get the hardware back.. Family also collects and saves jars for us.. 

We produce the family recipe for chow-chow for the family.. Sweeties grandma taught her how to make this when Sweetie was a kid.. Grandma learned this from her grandma in early 1900s from Halifax. This would be Sweeties great, great grandma ?? Now we make it for family..


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Does anyone else taste the rubber from the gasket in their tomato products? Just seems to be the salsa and pasta sauce but there is a definite rubber taste in the ones I canned with plastic lids. The metal lid jars from same batches were fine.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't say we ever heard of that happening... 
I have to wonder if it something to do with a spice used in the products.. 
For instance, something like sage will leave a taste in products.. Some don't mind it, many don't like it..


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> Can't say we ever heard of that happening...
> I have to wonder if it something to do with a spice used in the products..
> For instance, something like sage will leave a taste in products.. Some don't mind it, many don't like it..


It's a rubber taste. When i canned those 3 batches, in every batch I used some metal lids and some plastic lids. I do that because i wont give away jars with plastic lids. It's JUST the jars that had plastic lids that have the off taste, maybe some ingredient that reacts with the rubber seals? Or maybe the prolonged water bath canning time for tomato products too, I hadn't thought of that until just now. It is just the tomato stuff I canned, though.


----------



## w_w_w_31 (Dec 2, 2020)

Tattler is the original reusable canning lid. The owner of that company sold it off to RJ Reynolds, and had a non compete clause. As soon as the clause ran out, he started Harvest Guard. The products are identical, except for the logo on the top on the lid. And they are used identical.

As long as you follow the instructions for the reusable lids, you should have great results. As others have mentioned, there is a slight learning curve to using reusables vs the regular metal ones.

Yes, this year has been difficult, considering all the people that started a garden due to the pandemic. We all knew that they all wouldn't pan out. But heck, whatever it takes to get more people growing their own food is a good thing in my world. I am lucky enough to be in the city of the Tattler/Harvest Guard headquarters (Grand Junction, CO), so I have easy access to them. Normally I do about 50/50 when I can, reusable/metal. This year I had to do almost everything reusable due to the non existence of the metal lids. Guess this year I have to be a bit more particular about who I give goods to!!

So yes, I fully endorse using reusable lids, from either name (Harvest Guard today since the original creator gets some kickback off the purchase), since I have yet to have any of mine fail in terms of longevity of the product.

dave

ps - I am not related to either company, and do not receive anything from them for my reviews and opinions.


----------



## SharonIrishRose (Dec 27, 2020)

w_w_w_31 said:


> Tattler is the original reusable canning lid. The owner of that company sold it off to RJ Reynolds, and had a non compete clause. As soon as the clause ran out, he started Harvest Guard. The products are identical, except for the logo on the top on the lid. And they are used identical.
> 
> As long as you follow the instructions for the reusable lids, you should have great results. As others have mentioned, there is a slight learning curve to using reusables vs the regular metal ones.
> 
> ...


This whole comment is completely fabricated and totally untrue! Tattler Reusable Canning Lids were invented in 1975 and marketed in 1976 by Loren Stieg of Traverse City, MI. In 2010 he graciously handed 49% of the company to his son. In 2013 his son forced a buyout, he thought he could buy out his father and run with the company that his father had built. Loren managed to buy his son out in March of 2014 (much to his son's surprise) and there was a 5 year non compete clause in the closing contract. Approximately 5 years to the day his "son" presented and marketed Harvest Guard, a knock off of Loren Stieg's original canning lid. There was no RJ Reynolds deal and to this day Loren Stieg is still the inventor/CEO/President of Tattler Reusable Canning Lids ~ The Original Since 1976. Loren Stieg does not get a "kick back" from Harvest Guard. Tattler Reusable Canning Lids are patented, the LOGO TATTLER is trademarked as is the name STIEG. If anyone would like the TRUE details they are welcome to contact Loren and he will provide his patent and corporate attorney's names and phone number.


----------



## SharonIrishRose (Dec 27, 2020)

www.reusablecanninglids.com


----------



## SharonIrishRose (Dec 27, 2020)

w_w_w_31 said:


> Tattler is the original reusable canning lid. The owner of that company sold it off to RJ Reynolds, and had a non compete clause. As soon as the clause ran out, he started Harvest Guard. The products are identical, except for the logo on the top on the lid. And they are used identical.
> 
> As long as you follow the instructions for the reusable lids, you should have great results. As others have mentioned, there is a slight learning curve to using reusables vs the regular metal ones.
> 
> ...





w_w_w_31 said:


> Tattler is the original reusable canning lid. The owner of that company sold it off to RJ Reynolds, and had a non compete clause. As soon as the clause ran out, he started Harvest Guard. The products are identical, except for the logo on the top on the lid. And they are used identical.
> 
> As long as you follow the instructions for the reusable lids, you should have great results. As others have mentioned, there is a slight learning curve to using reusables vs the regular metal ones.
> 
> ...


This whole comment is completely fabricated and totally untrue! Tattler Reusable Canning Lids were invented in 1975 and marketed in 1976 by Loren Stieg of Traverse City, MI. In 2010 he graciously handed 49% of the company to his son. In 2013 his son forced a buyout, he thought he could buy out his father and run with the company that his father had built. Loren managed to buy his son out in March of 2014 (much to his son's surprise) and there was a 5 year non compete clause in the closing contract. Approximately 5 years to the day his "son" presented and marketed Harvest Guard, a knock off of Loren Stieg's original canning lid. There was no RJ Reynolds deal and to this day Loren Stieg is still the inventor/CEO/President of Tattler Reusable Canning Lids ~ The Original Since 1976. Loren Stieg does not get a "kick back" from Harvest Guard. Tattler Reusable Canning Lids are patented, the LOGO TATTLER is trademarked as is the name STIEG. If anyone would like the TRUE details they are welcome to contact Loren and he will provide his patent and corporate attorney's names and phone numbers. www.reusablecanninglids.com


----------



## w_w_w_31 (Dec 2, 2020)

SharonIrishRose said:


> This whole comment is completely fabricated and totally untrue!


Sorry for possibly misrepresenting these items, but according to my information, I am correct. It is completely possible that I am wrong as far as the company information goes. But I still stand by my information that this year has been a difficult time for home food processors, as that is a part of my post.

I obtained my information verbally from a company representative in Grand Junction, CO. If that information is wrong, I apologize for spreading false information, as that was not my intention.

SharonIrishRose, where have you obtained your information? It appears that you joined the forum a few hours ago, to only say that my "comment is completely fabricated and totally untrue." I beg to differ with your opinion. Seriously, please let me know where the correct information may be readily obtained, and not just reference the Tattler website. I have looked throught the website, and found no references to the information you have posted.

Thank you for your time.

dave


----------



## SharonIrishRose (Dec 27, 2020)

w_w_w_31 said:


> Sorry for possibly misrepresenting these items, but according to my information, I am correct. It is completely possible that I am wrong as far as the company information goes. But I still stand by my information that this year has been a difficult time for home food processors, as that is a part of my post.
> 
> I obtained my information verbally from a company representative in Grand Junction, CO. If that information is wrong, I apologize for spreading false information, as that was not my intention.
> 
> ...


Your information is completely untrue. Again if anyone wants to dispute that statement please contact Loren Stieg Inventor/President/CEO of Tattler Reusable Canning Lids and he will put you in contact with his patent attorney and corporate attorney. Not one word of the company history that you relayed was accurate. The only correct paragraph is the 1st one stating the condition of the canning industry.
If you got your information from a company representative then they are spreading false information. And RJ Reynolds?????? That's a cigarette company for God's sake!!! The owner of Harvest Guard was once given the opportunity to have 49% of his father's company, Tattler Reusable Canning Lids. He destroyed that opportunity as well as their relationship forever. And then he took his father's invention and has attempted to produce the original design and claim it as his own invention. 
I am done with this thread as I have given you the facts regarding Tattler and the other brand.


----------

